# Horse portrait - in progress



## Hickory67 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello everyone - new artist here. This is my first horse portrait and is still in progress. It is of my mare, "Lusty" (I didn't name her), reference photo first:










Outline and first layer:










Second layer:










On the next layer I'll deepen the shadows and accent the facial features some more. What else can I do with it?


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

The photos are really light and somewhat blurry, but could just be my computer, so I'm having a hard time seeing your details. I think there's a definite likeness to Lusty, I'm thinking maybe the eye is slightly too large in comparison to her photo. Overall, though, great job!


----------



## Hickory67 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes, the eye has given me fits! It is still very light though - I do that all the time and need to correct it.


----------



## DoodleBug (Aug 2, 2012)

Its very good, I myself own a horse and use him alot in my GCSE studies. The eye is quite bug, but that is easily fixed and its still quite light. Overall though its a lovely picture adn you have a beautiful horse.


----------

